# Tren Ace, Test Prop, Masteron Cycle (cut mix)



## Dono (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello I am Dono. This is my first cycle I have posted on a forum.

Age:23

Weight:190 lbs

Height: 5' 10"

Body Fat: Roughly 10%

Cycle history:

1.

10 Week Test E 300mg Twice a Week

12 Week Anavar 40mg throughout the day then to 60mg the up to 80mg

Arimidex .5mg EOD

PCT Nolva 40/40/20/20

Lost almost all of my gains from this cycle because I got very sick and dropped to 160 pounds.

2.

12 Week Test E 300mg twice a week up to 400mg after 8 weeks

Week 1-5 Dbol 20mg twice a day after 3 weeks 30mg twice a day

Week 5-12 winstrol 25mg twice a day

Arimidex .25mg ED

PCT Nolva 40/40/20/20

This cycle I started at 165lbs and blew up to 200 and pretty much stayed there I lost 10 pounds since then but still have majority of my muscle. First time using Dbol and Winny. LOVED BOTH especially Dbol.

3. Clenbuterol cycle twice: started at 60 mg and went to 120mg ed within 2 weeks taking benadryl before bed. Take a two week break off clen then two weeks on.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My Gear is coming in the mail in a couple of weeks. This cycle is my summer shredding cycle lol. I am going to be using Cut Mix (50mg Tren Ace, 50mg Test Prop, 50mg Masteron) but i do have test prop and tren ace on hand if i want to adjust.

Week 1-4: Cut Mix 40mg ED

Week 4-8: Cut Mix 50mg ED

Week 2-8: (might throw in extra tren just playing it by ear)

Week 2-8: Winstrol 50mg ED

Week 2-8: Clenbuterol Week 1: 60/60/60/80/80/80/80 *in mg per day*

Week 2: 100/100/120/120/120/120/120

Taking Benadryl before for all 6 weeks take 2 week break and repeated it after the break.

Weeks 2-8: T3 25/25/25/50/50/50/75 *in mg per day*

Peaking then continue at 75 until week

8 then 50/50/50/25/25/12.5/12.5

Week 1-8: Arimidex .25mg ED

Week 1-8: Miraplex Week 1-4: .5mg ED *this is supposed to help with the mental sides from tren and sleep*

Week 5-8: .75mg ED

Week 1-8: Letrozole 2.5mg ED for 8 days and bump up Arimidex **ONLY IF GYNO ACTS UP**

PCT:

HCG day after last pin start 1000IU's ED for 5 days then start Nolva and clomid day after. Then pinning 500IU's twice a week for 5 weeks

Week 1: Clomid 150mg ED

Nolva 40mg ED

Week 2: Clomid 100mg ED

Nolva 40mg ED

Week 3: Clomid 100mg ED

Nolva 20mg ED

Week 4: Clomid 50mg ED

Nolva 20mg ED

Week 1-4: Arimidex .25-.125 ED if needed and letro on hand.

Diet:

3500-4000 calories a day 100 grams of carbs, 50% protein. healthy fats.

Taking Liver support, multivitamin, fish oil, vitamin d, and joint support.

Training 6 day on 1 day off splitting up my workouts. Focusing corely on chest and legs.

I want to reach 210lbs 7% bf.

what do you think?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

12 week var? seriously?


----------



## Dono (Jun 19, 2014)

That was my first cycle. I didn't know anything about steroids. Ivd educated myself a lot more now. Did you see my test/tren/mast cycle


----------

